# Nissancustoms???



## 9HardbodY7 (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody here know what happened to NissanCustoms? That site always had valuable information for hardbodys. Every time I go to it I get the same message. It has been like this for a VERY, VERY, long time. It saddens me not to see it up anymore.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lb got drunk and fired most of the mods .

he also had moved to another state whiched caused him financial difficulties ..

just about everyone from nc is at infamousmissan.com


----------

